# When to start beginning agility?



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Our little guy is 7 1/2 months and I'm thinking about agility classes for beginners. Is he too young? If not, would it be too hard on his joints at this age? This would be our first time, so for the newbie, can you please share the benefits of agility? I'm assuming it's super stimulating for them, plus great exercise. 

Thanks!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

My agility instructor/friend recommending waiting until after puberty so the growth plates can close. Lots of people suggest keeping the activity level down until that time.

But, there's nothing wrong with introducing a dog to some obstacles in a low key way, like very low jumps, the tunnel, a low platform, etc. Call your training center and ask what they recommend for dogs his age and what level of impact the exercise will entail.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

You'd be surprised how much of agility is NOT about jumping - seriously. I start my puppies as soon as they come home - tippy boards, tunnels, low contact equipment, etc. I also do some bars on the ground as babies too. The only thing they don't see are weaves - not until at least 18 months.

Do you have a puppy agility class near you? Or an intro class that will let you move at your own pace? At 8 months old I don't have a problem with a puppy "jumping" 4" bars on the ground while you learn handling stuff...

As for benefits....confidence, learning to learn, bonding with you...exercise? Yeah - but not in the conditioning sense - certainly in the use your body and brain sense though.

Erica


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

With young pups I teach simple groundwork things.

Sit and wait. Come. Walk/run beside me on both sides (without eating me, that's a hard one here). To go to a target ahead of me, or out to either side of me as I move, slow down, speed up, stop, down and sit while moving without needing to be touched or have food as a lure. 

You can do low contacts, jumps with the bar on the ground, and low tables as well as tunnels, but you want to wait till they're older to start weaves and tougher work. That being said there's nothing wrong with working the basic skills and keeping it fun while he's young, IF he's ready for it. Storee was not ready for a lot until late last summer, before that she was just too much of a puppy and very impulsive. She has a brother who has several hunting titles already and a sister with rally legs, but she just has started to mature and get working, so now I'm pushing her more. A few months ago even she would not be able to handle working while someone was squeaking a toy, this week she had to deal with that and the first squeak she was GONE, but called back to me and then just looked the other times. Now as a puppy, she would have been gone and not been able to stay off leash the rest of the time.

Just keep it fun, you can't compete for a long time anyway.

Lana


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

As others have said there are lots of things you can do on your own as foundation work. 

As far as a formal class, it would depend on the class. I have seen some training centers that really rush dogs onto the equipment, and I have seen many of those dogs end up with phobias... Or issues because they lack any foundation work. Obviously a class like that would not be appropriate for a puppy. 

Other places spend a lot more time on foundation work. You can also find places that have classes specifically for puppies. I know a lot of places are also starting to offer a foundation for sports classes. These classes are not limited to only puppies and teach handlers how to work with their dogs, motivate them, teach them impulse control, etc…

I started Mira in weekly formal agility classes (not puppy classes) at 6 months old. She is now 13 months and her class is still not on any full sized equipment. We did a lot of ramps, 4” jumps, tunnels… Now we are working on a low dog-walk and low a-frame.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

As others have said, it really depends on the class. Where I train, they have three foundation class that work on skills needed for agility but don't introduce full pieces of equipment or full height obstacles. My puppy started classes at 4 months with the foundation classes. He'll either repeat the classes or I'll just continue foundation work with him at home until he's a year and then I'll start letting him do low jumps, not exposing him to full height equipment until 18 months or so. 

There are tons of benefits to agility. My older guy is one of those goldens that would probably have ended up in rescue if he was a family pet. He needs both the physical and mental exercise that agility provides. The first time he was without a class was shortly after he turned two in the middle of winter and he had already been on three or four walks that day and he would not settle or leave us alone. Finally I pulled out the weave poles and 5 minutes of training on the poles and he was a totally different dog. He's 7 now and that's the last time he's gone without classes. To this day, more that a week off of training and he goes bonkers.


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the helpful information!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

This has also helped me, thanks guys.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't WAIT to start Agility! (No local classes starting anytime soon)


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

sammydog said:


> As far as a formal class, it would depend on the class. I have seen some training centers that really rush dogs onto the equipment, and I have seen many of those dogs end up with phobias... Or issues because they lack any foundation work. Obviously a class like that would not be appropriate for a puppy.


And this really varies from class to class. A LOT of people call us and say that they want to start with an intro to agility class. "My dog knows how to sit and stay and and and" until they come to class and their dog that knows sit, stay, and and and doesn't know that stuff in a class environment...so you get a lot of basic behaviors in the intro class - which is absolutely FINE - but very often it throws off lesson plans. That individual is going to spend their class time working on those "basic" things. 

The other part is that some of the basic stuff can be really really boring - for the students and the instructors. Everyone pictures coming in the first night and jumping things and running around. So much of it is really slow going for most new dogs and new handlers. I think that less experienced and less patient instructors - or those under pressure - will try to push through the boring stuff and get to the "fun" stuff. Those are the ones that tend to raise equipment quickly. 

Erica


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> I can't WAIT to start Agility! (No local classes starting anytime soon)


Where are you in NH?
Erica


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm in the Keene/Peterborough area.

I know there is an agility group here, but they aren't doing anything for awhile in terms of classes.

The closest to me is Brattleboro, VT (where I used to live). I see that Breeze-Thru now has their own place (yay for Elise!)

I had taken a few of her classes with my beagle, Oggie-Dog.
(oops.... did I just hijack this thread?)


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

S-Dog's Mom said:


> I'm in the Keene/Peterborough area.
> 
> I know there is an agility group here, but they aren't doing anything for awhile in terms of classes.
> 
> ...


There's a place in Westminster, VT that offers agility - Muddy Paws. There's also a slew of places in Manchester - all dog gym, american k9 country, riverside canine...Does the monadnock HS still offer beginner's agility classes?

I know a few people in that club that train various places - I'd suggest joining the club and asking around for resources. We're getting into the season where it's light late enough to travel for classes - and once we get outside more people have the ability to start young and beginning dogs (outside).

Good luck!

Erica


----------

